# dhcpcd doesn't renew/rebind lease after send_packet: Invalid

## alekiv

dhcpcd log:

Jan 30 02:07:29 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: renewing lease of XXX.XXX.143.234

Jan 30 02:07:29 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: acknowledged XXX.XXX.143.234 from XXX.XXX.48.196

Jan 30 02:07:29 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: leased XXX.XXX.143.234 for 300 seconds

Jan 30 02:09:59 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: renewing lease of XXX.XXX.143.234

Jan 30 02:11:51 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: failed to renew, attempting to rebind

Jan 30 02:13:43 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: failed to rebind

Jan 30 02:13:43 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 30 02:14:47 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: timed out

Jan 30 02:14:47 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

Jan 30 02:14:47 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

Jan 30 02:14:47 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: checking 169.254.23.61 is available on attached networks

Jan 30 02:14:52 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: using IPv4LL address 0.0.0.0

Jan 30 02:16:01 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 30 02:17:05 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

Jan 30 02:17:05 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: checking 169.254.53.133 is available on attached networks

Jan 30 02:17:11 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: using IPv4LL address 0.0.0.0

Jan 30 02:18:20 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: open_udp_socket: Cannot assign requested address

Jan 30 02:18:20 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 30 02:19:24 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

Jan 30 02:19:24 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: checking 169.254.2.65 is available on attached networks

Jan 30 02:19:30 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: using IPv4LL address 0.0.0.0

Jan 30 02:20:37 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 30 02:21:05 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: offered XXX.XXX.143.234 from XXX.XXX.48.196

Jan 30 02:21:05 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: checking XXX.XXX.143.234 is available on attached networks

Jan 30 02:21:11 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: leased XXX.XXX.143.234 for 300 seconds

Jan 30 02:23:41 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: renewing lease of XXX.XXX.143.234

Jan 30 02:23:41 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: send_packet: Invalid argument

Jan 30 08:14:29 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

At 08:14:29 I did /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Why after "send_packet: Invalid argument" dhcpcd doesn't try renew or rebind IP?

PS: dhcpcd version: 4.0.7

----------

## UberLord

 *alekiv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Jan 30 02:23:41 gw dhcpcd[23424]: eth0: renewing lease of XXX.XXX.143.234
> 
> ...

 

dhcpcd-4 doesn't recover well from interface failures.

dhcpcd-5 (4.99) is a bit more robust.

Do older dhcpcd-4 versions have this error?

You may wish to open a ticket at http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/newticket incase fixing this takes a while.

----------

## alekiv

> dhcpcd-4 doesn't recover well from interface failures.

> dhcpcd-5 (4.99) is a bit more robust.

Are we have dhcpcd-5 package in gentoo?

>Do older dhcpcd-4 versions have this error?

With 4.0.2 i had this error too:

Jan 22 16:36:30 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: carrier lost

Jan 22 16:36:31 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: carrier acquired

Jan 22 16:36:31 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 22 16:36:59 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: offered XXX.XXX.143.234 from XXX.XXX.48.196

Jan 22 16:36:59 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: checking XXX.XXX.143.234 is available on attached networks

Jan 22 16:37:04 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: leased XXX.XXX.143.234 for 300 seconds

Jan 22 16:39:34 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: renewing lease of XXX.XXX.143.234

Jan 22 16:39:34 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: send_packet: Invalid argument

Jan 22 16:40:46 gw dhcpcd[1985]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jan 22 16:40:46 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

Jan 22 16:40:46 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 22 16:40:47 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: offered XXX.XXX.143.234 from XXX.XXX.48.196

Jan 22 16:40:47 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: checking XXX.XXX.143.234 is available on attached networks

Jan 22 16:40:52 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: acknowledged XXX.XXX.143.234 from XXX.XXX.48.196

Jan 22 16:40:52 gw dhcpcd[23340]: eth0: leased XXX.XXX.143.234 for 300 seconds

But I don't remember what I did at 16:40:46. (manual restart or dhcpcd repaired itself)

----------

## UberLord

 *alekiv wrote:*   

> > dhcpcd-4 doesn't recover well from interface failures.
> 
> > dhcpcd-5 (4.99) is a bit more robust.
> 
> Are we have dhcpcd-5 package in gentoo?
> ...

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/dhcpcd

Yes, but it's hard masked.

----------

## UberLord

This is now fixed in dhcpcd-4.0.11

----------

